#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Engineers Discussion Zone - Ask and resolve queries and so much more.. >  >  Gre/GMAT Guidance

## cooldhakarwal

tell me the procedure of GRE/GMAT exam





  Similar Threads: GRE n GMAT For GMAT Preparation Writing_skillsGRE-GMAT New mobile App launched for GMAT

----------


## namita,nijhawan

> tell me the procedure of GRE/GMAT exam


@*cooldhakarwal* Please find below links which will resolve your query on procedure for GRE/GMAT.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Graduat...d_Examinations

A pamphlet for GRE
http://www.ets.org/Media/Tests/GRE/pdf/gre_0910_online_bulletin.pdf

GMAT Registration
http://studyabroad.highereducationinindia.com/exams/gmat-registration.php

GMAT Admission Council
http://www.gmac.com/gmac

----------


## cooldhakarwal

thank you........

----------


## Sakshi Dutta

Thread moved to the right section...

[MENTION=20314]cooldhakarwal[/MENTION] - please post in the relevent sections in the future..  :):

----------


## cooldhakarwal

ok i understood

----------

